# Paddle Boarding!



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Took Miles on his first paddle yesterday! He did much better than we expected and had a great time running on the beach and retrieving in the water while not on the board. As a true Velcro Vizsla, he would swim after us if he wasn't on our board and try to pull himself up on the board, or if he was on a friend's board he would try to jump over to our boards or swim in to meet us back at shore


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Miles looks very at home on the paddleboard.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cool!


----------

